# Kmart Flying Ghosts Died



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

*Kmart Flying Ghosts Died & Continuous Hack Info*

I had a Kmart Flying Ghost in 2005 working fine in my yard haunt glowing via a black light bolt. Despite the cheesiness it was a big hit. The sound was pretty cool. In the off-season I got one for 75% off. I got the last two they had for 90% off. They were packed brand new so they hadn't been returned. I kept them stored in their original boxes in a cool dry basement with no batteries. I put fresh batteries in them in 2006. They wouldn't work. No sound. No movement. Nothing. I salvaged one by hanging it static in a bedroom window with a blakclight bolt. But I really liked the sound and the Tot's liked the flying movement the previous year. I'd like at least one of the four to work again. Any thoughts from those who are technically-minded and have a Kmart Flying Ghost that won't work anymore (or who have hacked them - I couldn't find the hack sites online)?


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Are you sure you put the batteries in right!?
.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Yeah I'm not that technically challenged. Although I do think more on the right side of the brain (creative) than the left. (It is kind of funny saying a ghost "died"). Seriously I didn't take the head apart to see if there's parts that are greased and gum up or what's inside that might cause it not to work. Although with four of them I should take one apart. My Dad the ex-engineer would have to look at it. Or I'd post photos online to see if the tech people here notice something obvious. Problem is I don't have any of the ghosts with me. They're in my parent's basement. That's why I figured I'd just ask to see if anyone else had to fix the ubiquitous Kmart flying ghost.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I think I know that one...it's kinda cutsy write with a squiggly smile? My friends still works after much abuse from us...did you try another brand of batteries? Are you mixing two brands?


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Yeah that's the one. They also sold versions of it at Spirit. But no nothing out of the ordinary or the obvious problems with the batteries. 

I did search the other forum for "flying hack" and found the hack instructions for continuous flight and how to get into the head. I'm not sure I understand why it produces continuous flight by "wrapping the two microphone wires together". That's not explained. It's an old post from 2005. The poster "stripe" only had 7 posts so I doubt I could get in touch with him. Here's the hack instructions: "The Tekky Toys flying ghost stops after one pass and then starts again if it hears a loud noise. I wanted it to keep going so I took it apart by pulling the skirt all the up and over the ghost and pulling up the padding to get at all 8 screws. Disconnect the microphone (silver disc) and wrap the two microphone wires together. Reassemble (check to make sure the arm levers are connected to the waving arms). Now, much to the pleasure of my neighbors, my ghost keeps groaning and flying, groaning and flying, groaning and flying, groaning and flying, groaning and flying, groaning and flying, groaning and flying, groaning and flying, groaning and flying, groaning and flying, groaning and flying, groaning and flying, groaning and flying, groaning and flying, groaning and flying, groaning and flying, groaning and flying, groaning and flying, groaning and flying, groaning and flying, groaning and flying, groaning and flying, groaning and flying..."

But at least I know where the 8 screws are now. I'll have to take one apart the next time I'm able to. See what's inside.

Some people had replaced the 25 ft bungee cord with a shorter clothes line cord. They mentioned if there's dirt on the cord it will stop the ghost. But that's not nearly the case why mine isn't flying.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Sounds like a Code Blue Light Special to me!! 

Okay, now that's funny!!!!


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

People are making fun of my ghost : ( My goofy yet appealing Kmart flying ghost. That does't work. All four of them. LOL. The ones from Kmart had faces that didn't look too bad. They knew they were kinda goofy and played it that way. It was the Spirit ones they put a scary face on that looked really dumb. I'm anxious to tear one apart and see what's inside. See what makes the little guy tick. I miss his booohawhaw laugh.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thats too bad sounds like a wire is not attached somewhere.
hope you get them working again


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Not me FZ, thanks for the hack info.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Yeah I was just joking about people making fun of the little ghosts. It is a silly little prop. And the funny thing is he does glow BLUE under a blacklight bolt with no bleach or RIT whitener needed I might add like a Kmart blue light special. But the ghosts have their charm and one was a hit with the ToT's for me in 2005 so it still has merit to try to get at least one working and hack it.

So if anyone tries the hack before I can get to it since I don't have my ghosts with me (even if I did they still may not work unless like you guys said a wire is loose and I can fix it). But go ahead and see if you can't take photos. Or at least explain the hack a little more in depth than that info I found. Apparently whatever he did it worked. I just don't understand in my head without seeing it how wrapping two microphone wires together does the trick and what part of the mic do you re-connect them to - I guess there's limited ways. He didn't discuss soldering or anything special. Maybe the hack has something to do with making the ghost always pick up the sound of his own moaning via his mic and that makes him keep on going since he's sound activated (in part). I just don't completely get it 'til I see it.


----------



## MacabreManor (Jul 23, 2007)

I've run into the same problem with some cheaper props that I've purchased. But sometimes it ends up being a poorly soldered wire of even a wire that was never connected to an obvious connection point. I'd take one apart and just follow the wires where they go. If you find one out of place, then maybe it will be easy to fix. Worth a shot.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

I think you guys are right. When I get chance to go get mine I’ll take them apart and see what’s what inside. Hopefully that’s all it is. I'm just shocked that it was 4 of them that did that. If it had been 1 or 2 within the year that I bought them then I could understand. Or maybe all 4 after a few years.

Bone Dancer I think you're right it may be as simple a concept as "if the ghost is sound activated, then wrapping or splicing the microphone wires would by pass them leaving the switch in a constant on position so it would fly". What threw me is it's not entirely sound activated. It will move from a dead stop if you tug on the ghost or tap the bungee cord. But then again I think the box even suggests that sound activation is what's supposed to make it move. Pulling smacking or tapping to make it go is probably a side effect of being so low tech. It's fun when it works. So it's worth it trying to get it running.


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

I've got that ghost too, has worked well for 2 years now, and has been very popular in my garage, I want the bat now and seen one at Big Lots I might pick up......good luck.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

It was simply bad batteries. That's what happens when I try to put up a yard haunt in 9 hours last year! LOL I tested all four ghosts this weekend and they worked fine with fresh batteries. I tried the continuous flight hack as described above and it works. I took photos. I started a new thread here since that's not what this one was about. It'll be easier for others to find with a subject line that describes the hack.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Lol


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Fright Zone said:


> It was simply bad batteries.


LOL....don't ya just hate when that happens. I'm glad they're workin for you now.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

K-Mart the Flying Ghost is resurrected! woohoo! In the long run it wasn't a bad thing to happen. It motivated me to find the continuous flight hack. Now I'll see if the motor burns out from continuous use. Or if the neighbors shoot the thing from listening to repeated booohahaha sounds every minute ; )


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Hahahaha!
I told you it was the batteries!!!
.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm glad that's all it was!


----------

